# Solved: Best way to fish cable through a brick wall?



## Jono888 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm looking to run a cat6 cable from a wall socket down to another socket in my room downstairs. My house is double brick and there is about a 50mm/ 2 inch cavity between the bricks. The problem is that it needs to go around a corner which seems impossible to do. So i think the only option is to thread the cable through the wall and then under the floor boards. There is an existing power cable the runs through a hole near where i am putting the socket and comes out into the gap (200mm/ 8 inches) under the floor boards. Is the any way to tie string around this cable and pull it through? Because i wont be able to reach where it comes out under the floor boards without pulling them up which i dont want to do so the only option seems to be starting above. Anyone have an idea of how i could do this easily?


----------



## isaidsnap (Sep 26, 2011)

can you tie a magnet to it and drill hole at recieving point with attracting magnet around corner close enough to grab it? then when they touch use a hanger or wire through hole to grab it. dont mess up the hardwoods man lol


----------



## Jono888 (Oct 2, 2011)

hahaha well i do have a couple of neodymium n45 magnets spare, thats a pretty good idea ill give it a go


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Tie a string around a trained mouse.


----------



## Jono888 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would but the hole is to small


----------



## isaidsnap (Sep 26, 2011)

if it doesnt work, call whoever is your cable company, tech support, but the guys who run the cable and install, im sure they would be happy to figure out solution. good luck


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Is it necessary to use that specific socket for the starting point? Perhaps tracing the input back to its source and picking a more convenient to splice the new cable would make the task easier.
One hint-tie a light thread to a wad of tissue paper then use a vacume cleaner to suck that from input to output hole-use that to pull a string-use string to pull the cable.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Going horizontal through a wall is extremely difficult. If you can go vertical, it might be much easier on you. So,

Can you fish the wire down from the attic to the place you are trying to run the wire? 

Is there an outside overhang (soffet) that you might can run a wire through? There might be vents you can take off and fish the wire through?

If you run something through the outside overhang or between the brick (a risky venture), make sure the insulation of the wire is rated for moisture. 

You can purchase a fish tape, which is a very hard wire used for fishing. You can take fish the fish-tape down to the outlet point of interest, or fish down to it. NOTE: If you are planning on pushing a fish tape anywhere near a live electrical outlet (a plug or a switch) turn the power off on it. It's too easy to hit the terminals with that metal fish tape. 

Also, if this is on an outside wall, you will have insulation to deal with. However... if you have a current outlet in the area you are going to add this wire, there might be a power cable coming from above to feed it; so there is already a hole there. 

You mentioned "under the floor boards". Is there accessible space under this area you can run this cable?


----------



## Jono888 (Oct 2, 2011)

I ended up running the cable under the floor boards, had to pull up one floor board which didnt cause to much damage.. Seems to work well, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Jono888 said:


> I ended up running the cable under the floor boards, had to pull up one floor board which didnt cause to much damage.. Seems to work well, thanks for the help guys.


:up:

Just make sure that the wire cannot get damaged by the board, or nails from the board.

Good luck, and thanks for checking back in with us. :up:


----------

